# Ruger 91DC Field Strip



## TheBlacksmith (Jun 20, 2010)

I've borrowed a friends 91DC (I sold my pistol and am waiting for my new SR9 to come in). It is FILTHY! But he's never had it apart and I'm not sure how. The takedown pin assy feels like it's in a bind when trying to push/pull it out. Can someone direct me to an instruction on this field strip or give me directions?

Thanks in advance.

Danny


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Prior to pushing out the slide stop, you have to tip the ejector assembly down to free the slide stop for removal. 
Please note that the slide stop WILL NOT come completely out of the frame, like many other guns;
it stops in the fully extended position, allowing disassembly, but remains in the frame.
Disassembly instructions start on page 15 of the manual (linked from Ruger's website):

http://www.ruger.com/products/_manuals/pSeriesDecocker.pdf

I recommend paying close attention to step #3. A friend of mine didn't, and he regretted it quite a bit. 
If you give it a chance, it WILL bite you -- hard.

Good luck and happy cleaning!


----------



## TheBlacksmith (Jun 20, 2010)

DJ, Thanks so much!


----------

